# Sad news, this forum is closing.



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

Ha ha. Gotcha! :evil: 

I saw this demented picture of Cruise on CNN and knew I had to use it for something. It's terrifying.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh The Humanity!!!!!
________
VAPORIZER INFORMATION


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

dude you almost gave me a heart attack!!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> dude you almost gave me a heart attack!!


 
Almost isn't good enough! A prank is not a prank unless someone pukes or needs an ambulance. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Almost isn't good enough! A prank is not a prank unless someone pukes or needs an ambulance. :evil:



I got you back with that centipede bomb this morning.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, since we're posting funny pictures from the news...





Senator Rick Santorum making a campaign stop at a diner.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

Zach is in love with the Santoruminator.


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Almost isn't good enough! A prank is not a prank unless someone pukes or needs an ambulance. :evil:



oh well...to bad for you...nonw you have to keep putting up with my antics...oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a great political story to tell but I think I'll wait to tell it until after next week.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Ha ha. Gotcha! :evil:


So Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 2, 2006)

You almost made me cry! Ever since I started working, I look forward to coming home and reading the forum. Shame on you!


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 2, 2006)

Tien has a job?!


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

no wonder you havent been around!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 2, 2006)

Way to scare a person! Now where's that minds' eye poker outer........


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2006)

What a butthead Phragoke: oke: oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

I had no idea you all cared so much. Now I feel like a jerk.  


Not a big jerk, just a little one.


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> You almost made me cry! Ever since I started working, I look forward to coming home and reading the forum. Shame on you!



Yeh, I keep hearing this rumor...? Tien, dish! 

John...well, just so everyone knows, this was all John. I had nothing to do with this. Bad admin! Bad!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 3, 2006)

It was only a prank. It's not like I killed a penguin or something.


----------



## TADD (Nov 3, 2006)

Tom Cruise is a new member.... Awesome! I loved him in Far and Away, and he was to die for in that Vampire movie.... Ooohhh I just threw up in my mouth.....

After seeing the previews for this new Happy Feet movie I think we need all the penguin bludgeoning we can get...


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> It was only a prank. It's not like I killed a penguin or something.




Well it's not april yet so the cats out of the bag


----------



## Heather (Aug 17, 2016)

Let's see how many people I can freak out by bumping this post. :evil:


----------



## gonewild (Aug 17, 2016)

Go to your room.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 17, 2016)

Second time in ten years.


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2016)

You got me with the bump. I was getting ready to write
a nasty email to the admin. AAAACCCKKKK!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 18, 2016)

Good morning!


----------

